# Best 22mm MTL RTA/RDTA



## GrantRez420 (6/8/16)

Hi guys, 

I have so many questions these days since moving into the regulated mod / RTA world. This forum is my vape bible.
Today I would like to find out from you guys what you think is the best 22mm RTA/RTA for mouth to lung use?

I currently have and love the goblin mini v2, but we all know that in the vape world one of anything is not enough.. I would like suggestions on another tank for mtl, maybe with a bit more capacity


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)

The Aspire Nautilus X and the Vaporesso Guardian Tank are both MTL tanks that do a fine job.

Here are some pics of the Nautilus X

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/8/16)

Grant, why the 22mm specification? Is it just personal preference or are you limited by having a Pico? I have the Augvape Merlin which is 23mm but fits - just - on the Pico. Superb MTL tank with an insert to reduce bottom airflow, 4ml capacity, and huge side Velocity deck. It's only for single coil, though. Technically it can take two stacked coils but the top one would have no airflow so I don't see the point. I use it just as a single coil deck. It builds and wicks very easily and hasn't been off my Pico since I got it. Here's what MTL maven Vaping with Vic has to say about it. 

It's also worth checking out Vic's SXK Corolla review. As you can see in the video review, it's a sort of of mini single coil Avo MTL customisable between 5ml, 3ml and 1ml tank sizes. You may struggle to source a Corolla locally, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (7/8/16)

I am still very much in love with my Bellus, great flavour, is not a juice guzzler, and goes swimmingly on the pico

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/8/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have so many questions these days since moving into the regulated mod / RTA world. This forum is my vape bible.
> Today I would like to find out from you guys what you think is the best 22mm RTA/RTA for mouth to lung use?
> ...


,I recently got a Custom 328 monster black out v3 clone from 3f vape for about 10 bucks and it came with all kinds of extras.About 5ml cap.and this thing hasn't been idol since.


----------



## Stephen (7/8/16)

The best MTL RTA I have is an Erlkonigin, it's only about 20mm in diameters but take a shed load of juice.... approx 7/8 ml's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GrantRez420 (7/8/16)

Gee thanks for all the responses guys...
I'm really liking the looks of the merlin and the bellus.

The merlin looks great on paper but how does it look on the pico? @RichJB care to share a pic pretty please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (7/8/16)

@Stephen, where did you get that Erlkonigin?


----------



## RichJB (7/8/16)

Alas, my cell phone is from the stone age so I can't upload pics of my rig. However, a user on another forum took a pic:





As you can see, it's a very tight fit. On mine, I get very slight contact sometimes when unscrewing the battery cap. But it's not enough to mark either the battery cap or the tank. If it worries you, rather don't take the chance. But it doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrantRez420 (7/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Alas, my cell phone is from the stone age so I can't upload pics of my rig. However, a user on another forum took a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me at all.. thanks for that


----------



## RichJB (7/8/16)

It seems to come down to literally the thickness of the coating used. It was a question that was asked on numerous forums when the Merlin came out. Everybody who has paired the two has reported that they fit. Some, like me, have noted very slight rubbing. Others have said theirs fit with no contact.


----------



## Stephen (7/8/16)

Caramia said:


> @Stephen, where did you get that Erlkonigin?


Bought it many moons ago off a forum member

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

